# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UnlockTool تحديثات :  UnlockTool_2022.12.11.0 Update Released l Ramdisk iPhone X ios 16.1.x

## mohamed73

*UnlockTool_2022.12.11.0 Update Released* *     TestPoint Added New -
- Vivo Y12 | Y15 PD1901BF
- Vivo Y15A PD2140F
- Vivo Y20G PD2066F
- Vivo Y21 PD2139F
- Vivo Y21A V2149
- Vivo Y30 PD1987F
- Vivo Y52 5G PD2069F*   *Video UnlockTool*  Video Xiaomi Qualcomm Sideload Disable Micloud Video Xiaomi Erase FRP With Sideload    *All functions UnlockTool video tutorial*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *LINK DOWNLOAD TOOL* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

